# Teen Friendship group



## GailB (Oct 20, 2011)

I would like to know if there are any, and if not create a teen friendship group for teens with social anxiety. My 15 yr old daughter has social anxiety and she was very keen on this idea. We live in Ajax Ontario and if you know of any groups already in place or are a teen and just want meet up with other teens who know how you feel, please message me. I thought it might be a neat idea to have the parents meet at the same time but separately. Would love peoples thoughts on this idea.


----------



## thebirdistheword (Aug 24, 2010)

Oh nice, I'm from Toronto! Anywyas these support groups are probably the answer to overcoming this. But thing is, there aren't many(especially in Canada), mainly because most people with Social Anxiety Disorder are too afraid to show up, or their are not enough resources for the healthcare system for this. And when it comes to Teen groups especially, most of them are way too self conscious to show up. I do understand however, because it is a tad bit awkward to meet up with random strangers and start talking with them. 

This is obviously the quickest, and most efficient way to over come this, but once again, there are none in the big city. There is a few, but they are for adults, and not teens. But I might be wrong


----------



## GailB (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks for responding. It definitely is a challenge. I think I'll call some local psychologists and see if they can give me some recommendations or suggestions.


----------

